# Summit County: Deer found in home's swimming pool



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

GREEN -- Two deer wandered onto an above-ground pool's cover at a home overnight Monday and ended up falling into the pool. One survived but Summit County deputies said the other drowned.









More...


----------

